# Where were you born?



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

This might be a fun thread. This is a picture of Allen Memorial Hospital in Bonham, Texas, where I was born. The little green star shows the room I was hatched in. 



 

Where were you born?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2016)

LaCrosse, WI. Yep I'm a cheesehead just because momma wouldn't deliver in the hospital near her house.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> LaCrosse, WI. Yep I'm a cheesehead just because momma wouldn't deliver in the hospital near her house.



I like yo mama.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 8, 2016)

St. Josephs Hospital - Louisville Ky. I have no idea which room. I struggle to remember what Inhan for dinner 2 days ago  
I'm pretty sure this is a parking lot or a mall or something now.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

If you don't know where you born exactly that doesn't mean a hill of beans. Two of my favorite people in the world, my wife and my mom were both considered "bastards" back in the day. You will not be judged here whether you know your exact birthplace or not just give it your best shot.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> If you don't know where you born exactly that doesn't mean a hill of beans. Two of my favorite people in the world, my wife and my mom were both considered "bastards" back in the day. You will not be judged here whether you know your exact birthplace or not just give it your best shot.



Kinda funny for me, My birth certificate does not show any "Father" info. in the mid 70's Wisconsin automatically sealed illegitimate birth records. I have to get a court order to get a copy even though I have one copy and know what it says.


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)

Great people such as Mel Gibson, Pee Wee Herman, and Brink were born in Peekskill, NY.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Kinda funny for me, My birth certificate does not show any "Father" info. in the mid 70's Wisconsin automatically sealed illegitimate birth records. I have to get a court order to get a copy even though I have one copy and know what it says.



My wife is an expert at getting through the state BS hoops. She avoided it until I SHOVED her into doing it. Your BC isn't anything other than a "maybe" starting place. Depending on what you want to find out.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

Brink said:


> Great people such as Mel Gibson, Pee Wee Herman, and Brink were born in Peekskill, NY.
> 
> View attachment 108480



Sorry but we are are not discussing evolutionary feces here ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## daugher12 (Jul 8, 2016)

Dad was in the Army stationed in Wiesbaden, Germany. I was born in the USAF hospital there. I think this is the place?

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> My wife is an expert at getting through the state BS hoops. She avoided it until I SHOVED her into doing it. Your BC isn't anything other than a "maybe" starting place. Depending on what you want to find out.



Really the only reason I need another copy is the one I have is in pieces. I know who the guy was, we've met, it's a long story. Apparently everyone in town knew he had a kid except him (He was navy, deployed out to wherever and mom told him she was going to "Have it taken care of" and didn't) but nobody told him so it was a bit of a surprise when I tracked him down.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Really the only reason I need another copy is the one I have is in pieces. I know who the guy was, we've met, it's a long story. Apparently everyone in town knew he had a kid except him (He was navy, deployed out to wherever and mom told him she was going to "Have it taken care of" and didn't) but nobody told him so it was a bit of a surprise when I tracked him down.



I've suggested it before buy you and my wife really should start your own private communiques. She is REALLY good at this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 8, 2016)

Robstown Tx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 8, 2016)

Tulsa, Oklahoma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 8, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 8, 2016)

According to my wife...





But my mom said San Jose CA.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2016)

I was born here in San Antonio at Southeast Baptist Hospital. It's closed now. Funny story, my parents were VERY young and didn't have any money or insurance. My father went to the hospital before I was born and explained the situation and set up a payment plan to extend to after I was born. After I was born, he went to check me out, they told him he had fully pay the bill before he could take me out. So he started to walk away and they said, "where are you going?!?!" He said he would be back for me after he had saved enough to pay for me. They changed their mind and let him take me. He says he was bluffing, but I have my doubts..... Tony

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 8, 2016)

Heights hospital Houston, TX

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 8, 2016)

Irving, Texas... I was a happy accident as a third child, so there are very few pictures of me and none of the hospital

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

Sinai hospital in Detroit, Mi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 8, 2016)

Saginaw, MI

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2016)

Manchester, CT...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Saginaw, MI



That's the opening line of a good song. "I was born in Saginaw Michigan..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2016)

And...I grew up in a house built for the one of Cheney family members...


----------



## SENC (Jul 8, 2016)

UTMB Galveston!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2016)

SENC said:


> UTMB Galveston!



My wife grew up in Texas City. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 8, 2016)

Tony said:


> That's the opening line of a good song. "I was born in Saginaw Michigan..."



I had never heard of that song before, but I looked it up. Good song.


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2016)

Sprung said:


> I had never heard of that song before, but I looked it up. Good song.



Very funny as well. Lefty Frizzell had some awesome music. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 9, 2016)

Pasadena General Hospital in Pasadena, TX. I was the fourth of eight kids!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 9, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Manchester, CT...



Dude, that pic is from the first camera. You must be very very old...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2016)

I feel old. But I'm only 48!!

That was just one of the photos I found that looked like the way I remember it before they revamped it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 9, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I feel old. But I'm only 48!!
> 
> That was just one of the photos I found that looked like the way I remember it before they revamped it.


I feel ya brother...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 9, 2016)

St. Elizabeth's Hospital, Danville, IL. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 9, 2016)

Barksdale AFB in Bossier City, LA. Dad was in the Air Force. Youngest child and only boy. Two older sisters. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 9, 2016)

I guess I should have said I'm the oldest. They tried twice more to replicate me but ended up with 2 daughters. Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jul 9, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Pasadena General Hospital in Pasadena, TX. I was the fourth of eight kids!



Dang Barry, your folks didn't have a TV did they? Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 9, 2016)

Waverly ny. Tried to find a picture but I guess after 100 years it's not even in the history books lol. I'm the 3rd oldest of seven. Five boys and two girls

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

Sprung said:


> I had never heard of that song before, but I looked it up. Good song.



That song was all over the airwaves when I was a yewt. I guess it had faded by the time you were coming up. I used to sing along and knew every word.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

SENC said:


> UTMB Galveston!





I was just about to say well so far no big surprises, then you came along. This explains a lot. I guess your hatred of Texas and our world class Barby comes from having been rejected by Texas when you didn't pass Texan Inspection as a baby and were shipped off to the northern states like Tennessee and NORTH Carolina.

I would be bitter too.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2016)

Tony said:


> I guess I should have said I'm the oldest. They tried twice more to replicate me but ended up with 2 daughters. Tony



My parents tried for the same thing. I'm the oldest as well - and I was followed up by them having 4 daughters!



Kevin said:


> That song was all over the airwaves when I was a yewt. I guess it had faded by the time you were coming up. I used to sing along and new every word.



Having listened to it, I'm surprised it's not something I heard my dad playing when I was growing up. That song is right up his alley. He still has an extensive collection of 8-tracks and has repeatedly repaired his 8-track player over the years to keep it running. I grew up listening to dad's 8-tracks when out in the shop/garage with him. His Harry Chapin 8-track was one of my favorites - Harry was a fantastic storyteller and I still listen to his music.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 9, 2016)

Yewt? What is a yewt Mr. Gambibi?

I don't know this; is TX a state, a country or part of the Union?

@Kevin

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 9, 2016)

Matt I can't believe you haven't heard that song!!

I was born at hackley hospital in Muskegon MI. Mr Hackley was one of the huge lumber barons around here and a very successful man. He left lots of stuff behind bearing his name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

That's cool that your dad refuses to give up his 8-track. I wore mine out in my 73 Malibu SS. My first car was a 1970 Chevelle SS I bought in '77 but it only had a radio. I bought the 73 Malibu (ugly car in hindsight) in 1980 and I think cassettes were out by then, but it still just had an 8 track and I had a small cabinet in the back seat full of them. 

Love Harry Chapin's work too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 9, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> Waverly ny. Tried to find a picture but I guess after 100 years it's not even in the history books lol. I'm the 3rd oldest of seven. Five boys and two girls



Wouldn't that have been Tioga General?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yewt? What is a yewt Mr. Gambibi?
> 
> I don't know this; is TX a state, a country or part of the Union?
> 
> @Kevin

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's cool that your dad refuses to give up his 8-track. I wore mine out in my 73 Malibu SS. My first car was a 1970 Chevelle SS I bought in '77 but it only had a radio. I bought the 73 Malibu (ugly car in hindsight) in 1980 and I think cassettes were out by then, but it still just had an 8 track and I had a small cabinet in the back seat full of them.
> 
> Love Harry Chapin's work too.



In the very early '80's, not long before I was born, dad was in class one night at the local community college and someone broke into his car and stole all his 8-tracks he had in the car. It was a very large collection with over $1,000 worth. He's still PO'd about that one! He'll still hit the flea markets a few times a year looking for 8-tracks. Finding another working 8-track player (that isn't outrageously priced) for a backup player though has unfortunately eluded him, even with years of searching.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Matt I can't believe you haven't heard that song!!



Honestly, I can't believe I hadn't heard it either! (Or, if I had, I don't remember it - but that song strikes me as one I would remember.) I grew up in Bay City and spent a lot of time in Saginaw as that's where my father grew up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2016)

Sprung said:


> In the very early '80's, not long before I was born, dad was in class one night at the local community college and someone broke into his car and stole all his 8-tracks he had in the car. It was a very large collection with over $1,000 worth. He's still PO'd about that one! He'll still hit the flea markets a few times a year looking for 8-tracks. Finding another working 8-track player (that isn't outrageously priced) for a backup player though has unfortunately eluded him, even with years of searching.



I pass up working 8 track players all the time in thrift stores around here. I'm looking for a Thorens TD125 or 160 turntable myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I pass up working 8 track players all the time in thrift stores around here. I'm looking for a Thorens TD125 or 160 turntable myself.



I'll have to check out some of the thrift stores over your way next time I'm that way - would be nice to surprise dad with a spare player. Haven't seen any in our local thrift stores.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> ...I'm looking for a Thorens TD125 or 160 turntable myself.



You and me both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 9, 2016)

Brink said:


> Wouldn't that have been Tioga General?
> 
> View attachment 108551


yep that's it. Heck I wasn't very old that day in 58 lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 9, 2016)

On my grandmother' kitchen table in Olney, Illinois. Guess that is why I have had such a good appetite for 72 years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I was just about to say well so far no big surprises, then you came along. This explains a lot. I guess your hatred of Texas and our world class Barby comes from having been rejected by Texas when you didn't pass Texan Inspection as a baby and were shipped off to the northern states like Tennessee and NORTH Carolina.
> 
> I would be bitter too.


Yep, I'm a native Texan so have full rights if/when Texas ever secedes! I love Texas and love Texan beef brisket and sausage, too - I'm just educated enough to know the only time there is bbq in Texas is when I or someone else brings it from eastern NC. 

As to geography, you do realize my home can't be much more than 20 or 30 miles north of yours, if that, don't you?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

SENC said:


> As to geography, you do realize my home can't be much more than 20 or 30 miles north of yours, if that, don't you?



If you still live in Whiteville you're 43.7 miles further way up there, yankee.

Quite shocking actually. And depressing.  Actually no, I had no idea until I did the math on our lats. It was a good exercise though getting the cobwebs out of my navigation days in the back of the plane between two engines. 
_
"How many miles in one degree of lat? 
How many in a minute?
How many feet in a second?" _

I nearly blew a gasket. I remembered 69 and 1.15 but had to look up a second (101'). 

Thanks for the education Henry. You're good at schooling me. Everything from betting on sports to putting the world into perspective.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> If you still live in Whiteville you're 43.7 miles further way up there, yankee.
> 
> Quite shocking actually. And depressing.  Actually no, I had no idea until I did the math on our lats. It was a good exercise though getting the cobwebs out of my navigation days in the back of the plane between two engines.
> _
> ...


Haven't sold our Whiteville house, yet, but spending most of our time at Wrightsville Beach these day (34.2 lat), so a few miles south of what you calculated. It is rather amazing, though, isn't it? We are more southern (geographically) than Ole Miss!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

SENC said:


> Haven't sold our Whiteville house, yet, but spending most of our time at Wrightsville Beach these day (34.2 lat), so a few miles south of what you calculated. It is rather amazing, though, isn't it? We are more southern (geographically) than Ole Miss!



If you look at a flat map it doesn't seem possible but it's that whole _great circle_ globe thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> If you look at a flat map it doesn't seem possible but it's that whole _great circle_ globe thing.



Wait a minute... You're saying the world is round?!

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 9, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Wait a minute... You're saying the world is round?!


Yes Doc, remember when you and your Viking clan sailed around and found the proverbial "new world" but didn't tell anyone?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 9, 2016)

Did everyone miss @Sprung comment "in the very early 80s NOT LONG BEFORE I WAS BORN" are you kidding me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 9, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Wait a minute... You're saying the world is round?!



I thought in Texas, the world is flat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

Brink said:


> I thought in Texas, the world is flat.



Not perfectly flat - we have to step over large cow patties.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 9, 2016)

Brink said:


> I thought in Texas, the world is flat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did everyone miss @Sprung comment "in the very early 80s NOT LONG BEFORE I WAS BORN" are you kidding me?



Hey, I can't help it that I was born in 1983 - it's not like I had any say in the matter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Not perfectly flat - we have to step over large cow patties.


Only you would consider a cow pie a geographical contour in the landscape.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 9, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Hey, I can't help it that I was born in 1983 - it's not like I had any say in the matter!


Do you have a saw mill? You could be my kid...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Only you would consider a cow pie a geographical contour in the landscape.



You don't know how big they can get. Some of them are noted on aviation charts . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Do you have a saw mill? You could be my kid...



I do not have a sawmill - though I'd love one someday. I've kinda got my eye on seeing about a Logosol Farmers M8 and a good chainsaw someday when I can afford it. (Who knows when that might be! But, I've got access to wood on my wife's family's old farm down in Illinois if I can find a way to process and mill it myself and would like something highly portable for milling to make it easier to transport to wherever I'd want to mill.)

At a little shy of 33 years old, I could be the kid of a lot of people here. Or the great-great-great-great-great-great-great-grandson of @Mike1950 !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 9, 2016)

Tony said:


> Dang Barry, your folks didn't have a TV did they? Tony


Actually no they didn't and to top it off they were catholic so for birth control they followed the rhythm cycle. LOL I told my mom yeah they had a rhythm going all right!!. I remember getting our first black and white TV. Also the TV repair man making house calls and going with my dad to the 7-11 to test the tubes from the TV.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Do you have a saw mill? You could be my kid...



I have a bandsaw...


----------



## Tony (Jul 9, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Hey, I can't help it that I was born in 1983 - it's not like I had any say in the matter!



Dang Matt, I was in High School then!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

Tony said:


> Dang Matt, I was in High School then!!!!!



Dang Tony I was going to my 6 year HS reunion then!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Dang Tony I was going to my 6 year HS reunion then!!!



So, either of us could be Matt's dad!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 9, 2016)

Tony said:


> So, either of us could be Matt's dad!



I thought Matt was something like 6'4"... That rules out both of your genes!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That rules out both of your genes!



Thank goodness! 

Kevin and Tony, this goes out to the two of you from my 6' 4" self! 






In high school I had a good friend who was 5' 0". We made that her theme song. Junior year we went to prom together as friends and looked a little odd together. I was already 6' 4" then, so I had a full 16" of height on her! Last year I saw her for the first time in over 10 years - turns out we live in the same general area these days - and she was just as short as she always had been.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 9, 2016)

Uh oh...
(Door slam, sound of feet running)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 9, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I have a bandsaw...


I fell for it again, no a bandsaw does not count...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 9, 2016)

Although I've always known exactly where I was born -- Park Hospital, Davyhulme -- it turns out that I knew nothing about the history of the place.

Today I discovered that not only was I born there, but it was the first hospital inducted into the National Health Service (which was born some 9 years before me). On top of that, during WW2 it was given over to the US Army, who ran it until July 1945. They changed the name to Trafford General Hospital in 1988.

Here's a photo of how it used to look:







More information about the history of the hospital: LINK

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful Rhode Island!!!! I don't have any pictures my adopted parents i guess disposed them. I have saltwater in my veins!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 10, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Beautiful Rhode Island!!!! I don't have any pictures my adopted parents i guess disposed them. I have saltwater in my veins!!!!



Well that's good to know Michele thanks for setting the record straight. Marc's been telling us you have ice water in your veins (which I for one never believed BTW!) but it's probably just his meds that got him mixed up.



(Pssst Marc.....RUN!!!)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Jul 10, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Thank goodness!
> 
> Kevin and Tony, this goes out to the two of you from my 6' 4" self!
> 
> ...



I love that song. You never hear it anymore because too many short people take offense. Too many people take offense to anything. Thick skin is the way to go I say.

The way I see it is everything is relative. Whenever I start to feel a little down about my stature I do a little 1st grade substitute teacher volunteer work and in no time I feel good about myself again. The math gives me a little bit of a challenge but milk and nap time is worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 11, 2016)

Valdosta, Ga. Turpentine capital of the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I love that song. You never hear it anymore because too many short people take offense. Too many people take offense to anything. Thick skin is the way to go I say.
> 
> The way I see it is everything is relative. Whenever I start to feel a little down about my stature I do a little 1st grade substitute teacher volunteer work and in no time I feel good about myself again. The math gives me a little bit of a challenge but milk and nap time is worth it.



That's one of the things I really enjoy about this forum. Everybody can take it and dish it out and nobody really gets butt hurt about anything. Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Jacksonville, FL


----------



## kweinert (Jul 11, 2016)

Shirley, MA - born there at the Ft Devens hospital while my Dad was in Alaska.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 11, 2016)

Sprung said:


> In the very early '80's, not long before I was born, dad was in class one night at the local community college and someone broke into his car and stole all his 8-tracks he had in the car. It was a very large collection with over $1,000 worth. He's still PO'd about that one! He'll still hit the flea markets a few times a year looking for 8-tracks. Finding another working 8-track player (that isn't outrageously priced) for a backup player though has unfortunately eluded him, even with years of searching.




We see 8 track tapes a lot here in Fort Lauderdale & an 8 track player now & then. Loads of them at our local swap shop. Cheap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 11, 2016)

I was born in a test tube. Very uneventful.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## frankp (Jul 12, 2016)

@Mike Mills, that makes two of us. Technically I was born on Moody AFB, but close enough.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 12, 2016)

The real world is flat and that Columbus guy would have fallen off of it if he wouldn't have bumped into a Carribbean island. If he would have continued west or a little northwest, he would have fallen off into Texas which is not a part of the real world.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 12, 2016)

Methodist Hospital in Hattiesburg MS. Lots of Flynts in that part of the state.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2016)

@El Guapo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Lots of Flynts in that part of the state.



I hear tell Flynts are actually a clan of the Flintstones . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I hear tell Flynts are actually a clan of the Flintstones . . . . . .


 Grandpa always said those were the mean ones and gave us good Flynts a bad name.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------

